# Using a Cigar Oasis Excel to season a new humidor? And a CO Excel question….



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello guys/gals,
This is my first post in this forum and the site looks great. There are a lot of people viewing the threads at any given time and I think this is going to be a great place for me to hang my hat. 

I am hoping to get some good feedback, tips, tricks and advice from the forums. I have been smoking cigars for about 3 years now and I am starting to get a nice collection and had to just upgrade my humidor. I was using 2 50's but figure rather than buying another small box, lets go bigger. I know I will fill it up anyways in time. 

I just bought a El Diablo from CI and it should be here tomorrow, I also picked up a new Cigar Oasis Excel and a Xikar digital hygrometer from Famous-Smoke. My question is this, I have never wiped down the inside of my humidors when I have seasoned in the past, and will not do it to the new one coming, but can I use the CO Excel to season the new box? I do not think that there would be any reason not too, but just wanted to check in. 

Also, any recommendations on where the CO Excel should be placed in the box? I was thinking on the right side looking in so it blows out into the box but suggestions or advice is welcomed.

Thanks in advance, 
DJ


----------



## DHL (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi DJ How did you make out? I'm using a CO excel to season a display 7 humidor. My first real humidor. Does your excel make a lot of noise ?

Im trying to figure out if it will get the humidity to the top or I need packs or a fan. 

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Of course you can use the excel i would move it around every 24 hrs just like a bowl of water or a sponge on a plate. You don't have to wipe it down i never do just takes a little longer is all GOOD LUCK!


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

Chris,
She is holding steady as could be, i still check it every day or so to be sure. I open it real quick, look at the digital display and close her down. It is noisy thought when it runs. It is no big deal to me as I keep it upstairs in the "office". I bought a extra water cartridge so when it does run out ill be ready right away to replace it then ill back up with another one. I am waiting for the Cigar Oasis WiFi module to add but I may end up going with the new Xikar system they have that allows monitoring without having to open it. I also have not moved it, i keep it in one spot in the box, not sure if i will need to.


----------



## DHL (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I calibrated the hygrometer on the humi but the oasis has been running set to 72 for a couple days and the humi is close to 50-55. I just boosted to like 85-90 to season a little quicker. The think is super noisy and I'm swapping out the Excel for another Excel and I will use up as much free juice as possible before I send the first one back. I bought a Display 7 ( I know glass is bad but I wanted it and I'm in the basement ). Could be a little better built but OK for a first I think. 

Thanks again,
Chris


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

i would keep it at 72 and put a shot glass of distilled water in there instead of turning up the excel unit. Don't rush it, give it time…….


----------

